# Interest group forums > Energy and Resource Conservation Forum >  VIA PowerSaver Certified Energy-Efficient

## August

VIA's innovative PowerSaver technology certified by China Standard Certification Center for providing both environmental and economic benefits

VIA Technologies, today announced that its advanced PowerSaver technology has been certified by the China Standard Certification Center (CSC) for its outstanding energy efficiency.

The first technology of its kind to receive CSC recognition, VIA PowerSaver was commended for having practical applications in the effective reduction of processor power consumption, resulting in greater energy efficiency and economic benefit for businesses and consumers.

China's equivalent of the Energy Star program in the US, the CSC aims to encourage energy efficiency through a certification program that rewards power saving and environmentally friendly designs. Formerly the China Certification Center for Energy Conservation Products (CECP), the CSC is a non-profit organization that encourages manufacturers to produce resource-efficient products and helps consumers make more sustainable purchase decisions. Given stronger central government emphasis on energy efficiency and growing public concern for the environment in China, CSC product approval is becoming increasingly important for both vendors and consumers alike.

If you wanna read the full story you can find it here: http://www.via.com.tw/en/resources/p...elease_no=1407

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Welcome August...

Great first post...  Those CSC certified products should start trickling into SA in 3 months or so...  Will be great!  Saving energy while still Boinc'ing is a great pull...

----------

